# Do you remember #7



## Pappy (Jul 19, 2015)

The elevator operating man. In our little town, we had one 4 story merchandise store, and a nice gentleman always greeted us and took us to the right floor. If one didn't know which floor their item was on, he could always tell us.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 19, 2015)

Yes! The building downtown where I had my dancing lessons had a man and an elevator just like that. The department stores had ladies pressing the buttons but they disappeared quickly. The man stayed for a long time.


----------

